# Public access to Conneaut Creek?



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

I've avoided Conneaut Creek since it is a long drive for me and there is no obvious public land where one can legally fish the creek so I never felt like making the trip just to be greeted by a bunch of no trespassing signs. However, since Conneaut looks like the only stream up this way that isn't running fast and high, I decided to take another look at the stream with Bing maps and Google Earth. It looks like there are some baseball fields along the stream not that far south and west of "downtown" Conneaut. Does anyone know if you can fish the creek along the area where the ball fields are? Anyone know of any other areas where I can wade without trespassing or land owners who will grant permission?

I'm looking for places I can wade a reasonable amount of stream not just gain access to a small area of stream to load a canoe or something like that.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

its public all the way up to the gun club area....yes, you can fish there


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

Steelhead Fever said:


> its public all the way up to the gun club area....yes, you can fish there










Thanks!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

yep, anytime


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

what are you going after?


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

Steelhead Fever said:


> what are you going after?


Currently, I'm targeting smallmouth but I've been wanting to add Conneaut to the streams I can potentially hit for steelhead as well, especially in the fall.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Steelhead Fever said:


> its public all the way up to the gun club area....yes, you can fish there


I thought mr. Donny beaver bought up some land above the ball fields for his club. True / False ????


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Just remember if it is posted private and you are wading there, you would be tresspassing. The creek bottom would be private, but if your floating you would be fine.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

ngski said:


> I thought mr. Donny beaver bought up some land above the ball fields for his club. True / False ????


o god, lol, im pretty sure thats up above the gunclub, way above...


----------

